# Should I Join the Military to For a Career in Intelligence?



## Brill (Aug 31, 2012)

Here's a link from another site that speaks to the issue: is the military a good stepping stone into the MI world?

http://federalsoup.federaldaily.com...itle=joining-the-military-for-an-intel-career


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 31, 2012)

I saw the title of this thread, and saw you were the one who started it, and I thought "um, don't you already HAVE a career in intel?"  ;)

The OP had some good questions, and I thought the responses that were made were for the most part well-thought-out and accurate.


----------



## CDG (Aug 31, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> I saw the title of this thread, and saw you were the one who started it, and I thought "um, don't you already HAVE a career in intel?" ;)


 
I did the same thing.  "WTF?  I could've sworn lindy was already doing intel shit?"


----------



## mike_cos (Aug 31, 2012)

Ah... Intel..Intel... is done in hurry to say Intel... Wich branch?... How you correctly said Intel is a world...


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mike_cos (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Burr (Dec 2, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


>


Well Said!


----------



## goon175 (Dec 8, 2012)

It continues to blow me away every time I read about the extreme biases that are out there against the Army.


----------



## manas (Dec 29, 2012)

Interesting read.  I'll have to agree that there is definitely a bias against joining the Army.  If I had to do it over again I would have probably went that route instead.  All the people plugging that the Air Force is best has probably never set foot in a DGS.  Feels like Army has more opportunity than AF for interesting assignments.  Last I read for opportunities for my new/old field to get cool stuff was limited to two slots AF wide.  Not that there isn't exceptions, but it's rare.  So less career broadening.


----------



## HE_OFFICER (Jan 13, 2013)

The Air Force isn't cool, it's comfortable .  Most intel work is boring and the Air Force is a good fit when it comes to boring.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 13, 2013)

If your intel work is boring, you're doing it wrong.    There are plenty of non-boring intel assignments out there, you just have to earn your way into them.


----------



## HE_OFFICER (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh, don't get me wrong, I prefer boring now.  I'm too old for the exciting shit man, I leave that for the youngsters .  That being said, if you do want excitement, you need to know what type.  I know civilians that are "accompanying" SOF types on investigative type missions and getting their blood pressure up nicely, and military types that are knocking away at their computer terminals and both loving the job.  You really have to do a lot of research on what you want to be when you grow up.


----------



## Kunoichii (Jan 25, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> If your intel work is boring, you're doing it wrong.  There are plenty of non-boring intel assignments out there, you just have to earn your way into them.


 How?! Unfortunately there is a paradox with learning about intel stuff, because no body can talk about it. I am looking for an intel job that has the fun assignments, but my research is not coming up with much about specific jobs. Just "intel" jobs. I am AF already and would like to stay AF, so how do I go about finding those jobs I want to do, when there isnt any info on what they do?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 25, 2013)

In the vast majority of cases, if people are stiff-arming you about a general discussion of interesting intel jobs, they're being assholes. Either that or they think you wouldn't cut it and they don't want to waste their time. Naming generalized jobs, or even specific units, is for the most part completely UNCLASS. When you get into specifics it gets trickier, but whatever.

Let's start with the basics. What pay grade are you now, and what is your AFOC or whatever? Don't tell me what your name is and what unit you're in, I don't care and it doesn't matter for purposes of this discussion. The reason your pay grade and job matter is because many units won't take junior troops. You have to excel in a conventional unit first. The reason what your occupation is matters is because some intel jobs are so specific or esoteric, that it's hard to break into a "cool" gig because they just don't need your specialty.

All of the above notwithstanding, as far as specific units go it's hard to go wrong with a job at a unit like JSOC. (OMG!!! Someone said the word JSOC on the site!!! OPSEC!!! )


----------



## Karoshi (Jan 25, 2013)

Kunoichii,

1. What is your current AFSC and what type of intel work do you want to reclass into and become involved with? Do you want to pursue Operations/Geospatial/Network/Signal/Cryptologic Intelligence?

2. Where would you ideally like to be stationed?


----------



## Kunoichii (Jan 26, 2013)

I am an E-5 in 2W0 job. I have been looking at an ISR job or operations. Doesn't really matter about location.


----------



## Kunoichii (Jan 29, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> In the vast majority of cases, if people are stiff-arming you about a general discussion of interesting intel jobs, they're being assholes. Either that or they think you wouldn't cut it and they don't want to waste their time. Naming generalized jobs, or even specific units, is for the most part completely UNCLASS. When you get into specifics it gets trickier, but whatever.
> 
> Let's start with the basics. What pay grade are you now, and what is your AFOC or whatever? Don't tell me what your name is and what unit you're in, I don't care and it doesn't matter for purposes of this discussion. The reason your pay grade and job matter is because many units won't take junior troops. You have to excel in a conventional unit first. The reason what your occupation is matters is because some intel jobs are so specific or esoteric, that it's hard to break into a "cool" gig because they just don't need your specialty.
> 
> All of the above notwithstanding, as far as specific units go it's hard to go wrong with a job at a unit like JSOC. (OMG!!! Someone said the word JSOC on the site!!! OPSEC!!! )


 
JSOC would be the idea.


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Jan 30, 2013)

Look into OSI


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 30, 2013)

Kunoichii said:


> JSOC would be the idea.


 
You're probably still too junior for a gig with JSOC. I can't remember meeting any Air Force E5s while I was in that unit. But times change, and I didn't know everyone in every section of every subordinate unit. So you should contact a JSOC recruiter, see if they have a slot for you, and if they do, apply.


----------



## Sampaguita (Apr 21, 2013)

goon175 said:


> It continues to blow me away every time I read about the extreme biases that are out there against the Army.


 
If I had to do it all over again... I wouldn't have it any other way... I still would go Army!


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 22, 2013)

Kunoichii said:


> I am an E-5 in 2W0 job. I have been looking at an ISR job or operations. Doesn't really matter about location.


The AF (via AFPC) used to have a master AFSC listing which showed all AFSC's and their locations.
Look at the 1A3,4 8 series/locations.

You have to make it through the school before you start getting "cool gigs".


----------



## Kunoichii (May 1, 2013)

Got picked up for ISR. Not sure what career opportunities can present themselves with this job, but hopefully they will be what I am looking for. Anyone know what kind of degrees would be beneficial, besides intel.


----------



## Karoshi (May 1, 2013)

That depends on what platform you are using for ISR (aerial manned vs UAS vs space based). Most of my guys are GIS or SATCOM since we primarily use space based systems, although I have one who works with aerial LIDAR and has a few deployments for it. A good GIS degree is always helpful, several cities need GIS personnel so that is always a market outside of Government work (and the merger of Digital Globe and GeoEye didn't help those working in the US Government sector). Another path to look into is some of the UAS programs that are starting up due to the usage of UAS platforms by LEOs. You can also get into some sort of commo degree due for the command links/freqs that are used by most ISR systems.


----------



## Kunoichii (Aug 9, 2013)

Graduated the ISR Operator course. I will be seeing some of you very soon.


----------



## Brill (Aug 9, 2013)

Kunoichii said:


> Graduated the ISR Operator course. I will be seeing some of you very soon.



Best pun EVER!


----------



## Karoshi (Aug 9, 2013)

Congratulations and I would hope not.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 9, 2013)

No drone strikes on my house, please


----------



## x SF med (Aug 10, 2013)

Kunoichii said:


> Graduated the ISR Operator course. I will be seeing some of you very soon.


 
Not if I keep wearing my tinfoil hat...  didn't think we knew that trick didja?


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 10, 2013)

Works to keep the zombies under control too... 

LL


----------



## Burr (Aug 10, 2013)

http://zapatopi.net/afdb/


----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 10, 2013)

Kunoichii said:


> Graduated the ISR Operator course. I will be seeing some of you very soon.


Sounds like good news and bad news all in the same breath.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 21, 2013)

Putting this here.  :)






source


----------

